# 29+5 given steroid injections, worried



## charlieann

Hi,
This is my first posting and bit worried about lillun at the moment.
I was referred to consultant who measured bump at exactly the same size as midwife did last week (about 2 weeks too small). Measure heartbeat which was strong.
They fit me in for a scan 5 mins later and said babies head was normal size although his belly was 2 weeks too small. Struggled to measure blood flow from placenta to baby as he wouldnt keep still, but said that everything else was fine.
They have booked me in for appointments next week and week after to monitor him and gave me steroid injections today with another tomorrow. I was ok with them monitoring me so much, just thought they were being over cautious and werent worried as i was so small before and have low bmi.
The steroids to strengthen his lungs and mention of premature has really worried me though.
I'm working full time as teacher, and intend to start maternity leave at 38wks. Although i will ask for second risk assessment from work and discuss options in reducing hours. I've struggled with eating much in last few weeks and really making concious effort atm with that, but struggling to stave off depression and being monitored for that.
Is there anything else i can do to help baby?


----------



## Bec L

:hugs:
Try not to worry and get as MUCH rest as you can and try and eat as healthily as you can, including having lots of chocolate treats (it's full of iron :)) Get lots of tlc from your partner too! Am sure the hospital will do all they can to keep your LO inside you for as long as possible and having the steroid injections means you needn't worry about that side of things.

Good luck, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## keldac

This is exactly what happened to me a few weeks ago. Head and femur measured OK and abdominal circuferemence was behind. I had to go for CTG monitoring 3 tmes a week. All was OK then 1 day after monitoring I had reduced movements. It is VITAL that if you have reduced movements AT ALL that you phone hospital straight away. I did and had my baby within minutes by emergency section due to concealed abruption.

I am not saying this is whats happening with you and don't want to frighten you but please be extra vigilant about movements.

You can read my full story in birth stories page.

Take care
Kelly


----------



## charlieann

thank you both for your replies
i was worried about lack of movement mon night and sat morning so phoned midwife and went in both times. it seems he's just being lazy atm, as he was fine and kicked both times after being there for 20 mins. hearing his heartbeat was reassuring though. they want me to go in this afternoon for a follow up. he's been kicking every half hour this morning since about 6!
i was in the mindset that i was just being paranoid and wasting the midwifes time, even though they told me they dont mind if i come in 2/3 times a day to make sure he's ok. they even told me off for waiting so long the first time. After reading your story Kelly im gonna carry on being 'a nuisance' as im feeling to make sure baby is ok, and try my hardest to ignore those wasting peoples time feelings.
im going to ask work to reduce timetable commitments/ workload to try and reduce the pressure and stress from that angle else get myself signed off. i was worried about my gcse kids who are due to finish coursework at easter as i have a couple of lazy/ poorly behaved kids. after speaking to other teachers though the kids will be the same with me or a supply teacher. so getting a supply in sooner might be better minimising disruption with the amount of check ups i've got booked and stopping me worrying about coursework as much.


----------



## FierceAngel

i had steroid injections at 32 weeks due to growth issues and low fluid.. was monitored twice daily for a week.. had follow up scan at end of the week and baby had put on 2lbs and regained fluid!!!

saw my consultnant today and he is baffled tht she is doing so well!!! but still its a good thing!

full term next week too !!!


----------



## LaserBump

I had the steriod injections at 31+3 weeks because I have a short cervix so I am at high risk for preterm delivery. It made me worried too but just remember at least the baby has got that lung boost from the steriods so will breathe a lot easier outside the womb. Rather than not had them in time, if he does come early.
Yea don't worry about ringing the midwives all the time, at least you know your baby is ok. Only you can tell if he's moving less or not until you say something. Its always reasurring to feel those rib shots and wriggles :)
yea i think you should get less hours too if you feel it might be putting you at risk. It must be hard because obviously you care about your students, just make sure you tell them when you'll be in school if they need any extra help, or prehaps where they can find you at lunchtime, on the days you are in.


----------



## xtashax26

Hi hun first thing is try and not over worry yourself which i know is easier said then done, and i agree go get your self checked out anytime your worried, like everyone has said you have had the steriod shots to boost littlens lungs so thats one less thing to worry about, and there montering you so things should be ok, i had the steriod shots at 25 +2 weeks due to a placenta previa and they dont think i will make it past 34 weeks.
Keep us updated and i'm sure things will be ok:hugs:


----------

